# S515 is here



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Just checked and both of my Hoppers are now on S515................ :grin:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Mine, too.

Still can't add locals without a full scan.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

My Hopper upgraded last night, but my Joey keeps rebooting itself. Tried resetting Hopper and Joey, but anytime I turn it off and back on, it will go start downloading again (for 20 minutes). Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds like the Joey is having trouble obtaining the update... What does the update screen look like? How is your Joey connected to the MoCA network?


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I get the Dish is starting up, then goes to the downloading screen. On some reboots it gets half way then back to zero and does nothing after. Sometimes it's stuck at the halfway mark. Tried rebooting Hopper and both Joeys. Hopper reboots fine, both Joeys get stuck. I wait at least 30 minutes before hitting stop and trying again. Both Joeys show good moca/Linked in Hopper settings. 

Tried calling Dish, on hold 18 minutes and got cut off (twice, both at 18 minutes).

Edit: Between the "Dish is restarting" screen and downloading screen the Joey powers of for a few seconds. If I start hitting buttons (like guide or back) the TV will come on to the tuner screen (red button) and everything is fine. But if I power it off, it gets stuck again on turn on. Yes, appears to not be taking download. I won't turn it off tonight and see if it updates tonight.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Both the Hopper and the Joey have to be in standby in order for a Joey to get updated... and from the Hopper I don't think there is any indication that the Joey is getting updated, whereas the Joey shows you a download progress screen I gather.

It's hard to say at this point whether the problem is the Hopper not properly serving the updates to the Joey... or your Joey doesn't like the update. I assume the Joeys are hard-wired to the coax? As opposed to wireless? You didn't specify, but that makes a difference sometimes too I think. Some people run their Joeys wirelessly (even the original ones) but those sometimes have trouble with updates I think unless directly wired into the MoCA network.

Do you ever see a 981 error? I used to sometimes have problems with my 922 and some updates... and it would go into a boot recovery mode sometimes if it failed to update a few times in a row... If that is where you are at, you might have to leave the Joey and Hopper in standby for a while to let it fail a few times and get to that step... and of course that means no watching TV on the Hopper or recording anything in the background or anything for a while.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

Where can one find a list of new features? Wouldn't it be nice if they pushed a list with the new firmware - or SOMETHING?

I see a lot of weird new things but I don't know what they are or how to use them.
What are the "play" icons in some program bars in the guide about? Does this engage an "on demand" view of the program?

I was watching a recording (one of several of the same show), and when I stopped it, the usual "delete" or "DVR" box popped up, but there was also a box below that gave options like watching the next episode of this show. This behavior was not repeatable.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

JimD said:


> Where can one find a list of new features? Wouldn't it be nice if they pushed a list with the new firmware - or SOMETHING?
> *Nowhere other than the popup that appears when the Hopper is updated and you first turn it on.*
> I see a lot of weird new things but I don't know what they are or how to use them.
> What are the "play" icons in some program bars in the guide about? Does this engage an "on demand" view of the program?
> ...


See comments in bold above.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JimD said:


> I see a lot of weird new things but I don't know what they are or how to use them.
> What are the "play" icons in some program bars in the guide about? Does this engage an "on demand" view of the program?


Select one of the future programs with this icon from the guide and you'll see "Watch On Demand" added to the menu.



JimD said:


> I was watching a recording (one of several of the same show), and when I stopped it, the usual "delete" or "DVR" box popped up, but there was also a box below that gave options like watching the next episode of this show. This behavior was not repeatable.


It should be repeatable as long as there is a next episode to watch. The list is of shows on your DVR that have episode numbers greater than the one you just watched. You can move on to the next program or delete what you watched then move on to the next episode. (Or return to live TV or the DVR list.) It seems like a nice feature for chain watching a show.


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

I keep getting a message when switching to a show about wanting to watch the show from the beginning. It was a sports event which of course has no on demand or anything. Is there a way to get rid of the message. I was switching between a couple of games and it was annoying.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

That pop-up allows you to view a show in its entirety. Click on on it to view your options.Its not about OnDemand but a possible second showing that may allow you the see the complete show. No way to disable it that I know of.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

thomasjk said:


> *Nowhere other than the popup that appears when the Hopper is updated and you first turn it on.*


I didn't see any such popup. In fact, I don't think I've ever seen a popup after my HWS has been updated. The only way I know is that suddenly something unexpected happens (and it could be a new feature or a bug).


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

James Long said:


> Select one of the future programs with this icon from the guide and you'll see "Watch On Demand" added to the menu.
> 
> It should be repeatable as long as there is a next episode to watch. The list is of shows on your DVR that have episode numbers greater than the one you just watched. You can move on to the next program or delete what you watched then move on to the next episode. (Or return to live TV or the DVR list.) It seems like a nice feature for chain watching a show.


One thing to watch out on this is if you have an EHD it will show you episodes on your EHD as well. So, I believe, it is possible for you to choose the next episode and delete it when done thus deleting your EHD episode.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Are you saying that if you have the same show archived on the EHD it displays the EHD episodes also? I'll have to check on this.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

TheGrove said:


> One thing to watch out on this is if you have an EHD it will show you episodes on your EHD as well. So, I believe, it is possible for you to choose the next episode and delete it when done thus deleting your EHD episode.


I'm not sure what the extra caution would be... I mean, "delete" means delete... whether it is on your DVR or EHD... so you should always be thoughtful about when you select Delete after ending playback of something.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I still have the same older S506 NDGB. Maybe DISH forgot about my receiver?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm not sure what the extra caution would be... I mean, "delete" means delete... whether it is on your DVR or EHD... so you should always be thoughtful about when you select Delete after ending playback of something.


The extra caution is that there is nothing on the screen to indicate that a show is from your EHD or not. So in my case I have archived all of the Hogans Heroes episodes on my EHD. If I record what is showing on TVLand as I play back the recording it shows my EHD shows as the next episodes without any indication that that is where they are from. So if you get in the watch, delete, watch next you could end up deleting what you have archived and didn't want deleted.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

But the cure for that is not using the Delete option... regardless of where the recordings are located, right?

It would delete them off your DVR too, if that's where they were located.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

It is good to comment in here. My receiver was updated last night. Would not have happened otherwise. Now recordings can be set on local sub channels again.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> But the cure for that is not using the Delete option... regardless of where the recordings are located, right?
> 
> It would delete them off your DVR too, if that's where they were located.


There are several ways to skin this, my point was more that this new feature is going to show both what is on the DVR and EHD so just be aware.

In my case what I do is as I was watching what was on the DVR I delete but instead of choosing the next episode from the list I go back to the DVR and make sure I pick the next on that is recorded there. It works for me and I haven't had a problem.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Finally made it here. Now, if they only add the ability to scan for individual OTA channels; it will be a plus.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Also in the search history. No more of this....

A
AA
AAD
AADD
AADDAMS

Now that was annoying.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Three cool new features on Hopper*

1. Watch from the beginning.
2. Binge watching made easier.
3. Closed captioning with the touch of a button.

Full Explanation Here


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

A dedicated CC button is a feature every set top box remote should have, IMHO. The DVD player remotes get it right, but up until now, only Dish seems to finally get it.

The Netflix, HBOGo and Sho mobile apps, among others, get it too.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

"Binge watching made easier" DirecTV added this feature in its latest software and used the exact same quote. :eek2:


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

My Hopper does not give me the option to watch a show from the beginning. When choose a show in progress from the guide there is not any way to look at the show from the beginning.



Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It needs to be a show that is also available on demand. Look for the ">" icons on the programs in the program guide. Also give the receiver a moment to generate the pop-up.

If there is no "on demand" content available the pop-up will allow you to search the program guide for the next airing.

It is also possible that your Hopper has not downloaded the latest update. Do you have the "green button" closed caption toggle? Are you seeing the ">" icons on any programs?


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

What is the latest software I should have - Where do I check to see what I have ? -- When I press the green button a message comes up telling me I do not have this option to turn the captions off and on ??
Thanks


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

georgewells said:


> What is the latest software I should have - Where do I check to see what I have ? -- When I press the green button a message comes up telling me I do not have this option to turn the captions off and on ??
> Thanks


Press MENU twice.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

...and dozens of old, broken/ignored/incomplete ones....NOT cool...
A pig wearing a tuxedo is still a pig....


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> It needs to be a show that is also available on demand. Look for the ">" icons on the programs in the program guide. Also give the receiver a moment to generate the pop-up.
> 
> If there is no "on demand" content available the pop-up will allow you to search the program guide for the next airing.
> 
> It is also possible that your Hopper has not downloaded the latest update. Do you have the "green button" closed caption toggle? Are you seeing the ">" icons on any programs?


.

That is groovy.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

